# Hopper - S244 Software Experiences/Bugs



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version:

```
PID=08E0h	 04/02/13 23:05:03
 DownloadID:5MNA
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
 S244:[B]'S040'-'S0ZZ','S239'-'S243'[/B]
 S244:'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]'&[B]'S040'-'S0ZZ','S239'-'S244'[/B]
 New FW:'S244'&'S244'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].': 	{XiP813}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```
Looks like it's limited version: for factory [new 'S040'-'S0ZZ'] DVR and some with versions 'S239'-'S244'.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Got it on both Hopper 2000s last night.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you're lucky .. some boxes stuck with S2.38


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Two things that I see so far:

1. The latest viewed DVR show is now included in the recall list.
2. I can now add and delete 1 channel at a time in my custom favs lists, and they haven't dropped any channels so far (fingers crossed)


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

Most, but not all EHD recordings show icons when listed.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

I found an issue last night. If I'm watching 2 different channels when I'm on channel A and hit the guide button the guide comes up located at channel B. If watching channel B the guide comes up located at channel A.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I went to edit a timer made on one Joey - a timer that recorded Red Sox games - from a different Joey. The purpose was so that all Red Sox games would go to one folder. For some reason it's now listed as a deleted timer. Tried it again - being even more careful. Same thing happened (I had two timers - one for "Red Sox at" and one for "at Red Sox")


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

EHD thumbnails..... now when you transfer from EHD to Hopper the thumbnails are missing there.....Hopper to EHD shows correctly in transference...sort of, some of the thumbnails are more articulated then others....looks like a patch job to me since most may never transfer from EHD back to Hopper and would never see the flaw.......you just can't make this stuff up....Fixed.....? not really.


----------



## TheGrove (Jan 10, 2007)

TheGrove said:


> I found an issue last night. If I'm watching 2 different channels when I'm on channel A and hit the guide button the guide comes up located at channel B. If watching channel B the guide comes up located at channel A.


So a reboot must have fixed this. Last night when I got home it was back to the correct behavior.


----------



## rgranberry (Mar 29, 2012)

This update removed "Record Series" option from the menu when selecting a movie from the guide. Although this makes sense because a movie is a one-time event, this removes the ability to put the recording in a folder of your choice ( I have a MOVIE folder). Only option is "Record This", which dumps the recording in the "No Folders" folder, with no chance to change any of the recording options. Now you have to go to the timer list and edit the timers.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Spool update (check your CAIDs ):


```
15:53:16 04/07/13 PID=08E4h: '5PNA' < S244 > S244
PID=08E4h
 DownloadID: 5PNA
 Upgrading FW [2]:
 S244:'S100'-'S243'
 S244:'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]''S100'-'S244'
 New FW: 'S244'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
 '1...' & 'NA[CFJ].': {XiP813}  R1881149252-R1881490495 +3 more
```


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

With this version recordings moved to EHD have the thumbnail but when the recording is moved it has the protect icon on it and correct recording date; next day the icon is gone and the recording date goes to 2006.

In setting there is a new option to turn off some interactive function while the pairing with mobile is gone.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

If you use the channel recall where you can choose the last 4 channels, it now shows what is on each channel with a thumbnail. Like this feature. Makes it easy to use this feature and remember what you were watching.


----------



## skyboysea (Nov 1, 2002)

The estimated time to transfer recording to EHD is way off (longer than actual). It was much more accurate in the previous version of the FW.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Update of the version's

```
PID=08E0h     04/11/13 15:44:24
 DownloadID:5SNA
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
 S244:'S040'-'S243'
 S244:'1[A-D0-2]1[A-B0-1]'&'S040'-'S244'
 New FW:'S244'&'S244'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].':     {XiP813}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Can't delete chosen locals with this version?
Can delete all or none.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

722921 said:


> Can't delete chosen locals with this version?
> Can delete all or none.


As you probably knew, dish SW development cycle doesn't include QA stage due very tight budget.


----------



## 722921 (Jan 3, 2008)

Apparently regression testing is an unknown concept to them...


----------



## TimCoh (Dec 24, 2011)

I have been having sound drop outs, mostly on Prime Time anytime channels. I use a Pioneer receiver hooked up with HDMI also tried a toslink cable same issues. drop outs last a second or so. I am confident it is a hopper problem.


----------



## hasbeen29650 (Mar 25, 2012)

TimCoh said:


> I have been having sound drop outs, mostly on Prime Time anytime channels. I use a Pioneer receiver hooked up with HDMI also tried a toslink cable same issues. drop outs last a second or so. I am confident it is a hopper problem.


I am having a similar situation on some PBS shows that I have recorded. It happens on both Hoppers that I have so I think it must be some issue there with code. Does not seem to happen on other channels.


----------



## Jaspear (May 16, 2004)

TimCoh said:


> I have been having sound drop outs, mostly on Prime Time anytime channels. I use a Pioneer receiver hooked up with HDMI also tried a toslink cable same issues. drop outs last a second or so. I am confident it is a hopper problem.


Same here, but with a Yamaha AVR. Started immediately after S244.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I've got the occasional *tiny* audio dropout (Denon receiver) but it's the stuff in the DVR list that annoys me. I say to skip or restore a scheduled event and the display updates with the same data - no indication that I've changed the status of an even (like if I had a timer for "New Only" but saw a rerun coming up that I wanted to record - I say 'restore this' but the yellow line still appears through the listing).


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Forgot to post three weeks ago, it been update:

```
PID=08E2h     04/30/13 23:05:30
 DownloadID:13ND
 Upgrading parts of new FW with filters:
 S292:'Model_ZA_Slot_0x001_ID_1UZA.tar.gz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S069','S244'-'S244','S304'-'S309'
 S292:'AX144_signed.tgz''S050'-'S050','S060'-'S069','S244'-'S244','S304'-'S309'
 New FW:'S292'
 List of BootStraps and BuildConfigs and SN:
'1...'&'NA[CFJ].':     {XiP813}  R0000000001-R4000000000
'1...'&'ND[ABEGJ].':     {XiP913}  R0000000001-R4000000000
```


----------

